# nos casamos por un cura



## epistolario

a) nos casamos por un cura.  
b) un cura nos casó.

Tengo dudas con la A. Yo diría la B. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## duvija

La a) está mal.
La b) es correcta.


----------



## Peón

No sé en qué sentido lo preguntás. Las dos están bien, aunque no sé si gramaticalmente, que de eso no sé nada. Pero las dos se entienden perfectamente: se casaron mediante un matrimonio religioso (no civil). 

También: *nos casó un cura/ nos casamos por Iglesia.*

Saludos


----------



## epistolario

Muchas gracias. 

La frase quiere enfatizar que fue la cura (no el juez, etc) quien los casó. Me parece correcta incorrecta la frase: 

nos casamos por una cura


----------



## Peón

ffrancis said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> La frase quiere enfatizar que fue  la *el* cura (no el juez, etc) quien los casó. Me parece correcta la frase:
> 
> nos casamos por una  *un *cura


 

Los curas aquí son siempre hombres.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Nos casó UN cura / Nos casamos por LA iglesia.

Pero nunca había escuchado *Nos casamos por un cura.
*
*Nos casamos por la iglesia* sí, como opuesto a *nos casamos por lo civil*.

_Nos casamos por un cura _me suena a que el cura tiene la culpa de que se casaran.


Si quieres enfatizar que un cura ofició el matrimonio, lo usual es *Nos casó un cura / Un cura nos casó.*


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> _Nos casamos por un cura _me suena a que el cura tiene la culpa de que se casaran.


 
Hey! ¿no puede ser 'nos casamos -gracias - a un cura?


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> Hey! ¿no puede ser 'nos casamos -gracias - a un cura?



Sí, también. Osea, no que el cura haya casado a los contrayentes, sino que fue un factor importante en la realización del matrimonio (dejo a los casados la cuestión de si debe ser agradecido o culpado por eso).


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> Sí, también. Osea, no que el cura haya casado a los contrayentes, sino que fue un factor importante en la realización del matrimonio (dejo a los casados la cuestión de si debe ser agradecido o culpado por eso).


 
Sí, el cura se metió a convencer a la flia. de la chica para que la dejaran casarse con ese abombau.

Por aquí me dicen que podemos decir 'nos casamos con un cura'. Y otro responde 'ah, nosotros con un rabino'.

Como ven, agregando palabras, siempre podemos llegar a un contexto favorable...


----------



## jorgema

Ah, esa sí la había escuchado. *Nos casamos con un cura* (aunque casi siempre ese _cura _tiene adjetivo):

_
Nos casamos con un cura español.
Nos casamos con un cura de la parroquia vecina._


----------



## Peón

jorgema said:


> Ah, esa sí la había escuchado. *Nos casamos con un cura* (aunque casi siempre ese _cura _tiene adjetivo):
> 
> 
> _Nos casamos con un cura español._
> _Nos casamos con un cura de la parroquia vecina._


 
De acuerdo. La propuesta de *duvija *me parece muy "jugada" y puede confundir.


----------



## psicotica

si se quiere enfatizar la palabra cura... yo diria

"un cura fue quien nos casó"


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Como ven, agregando palabras, siempre podemos llegar a un contexto favorable...



No se me ocurre un contexto favorable para ninguna de estas frases, francamente...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No se me ocurre un contexto favorable para ninguna de estas frases, francamente...


 
¿Y la sabiduría popular? _Nunca digas de este agua no beberé ni este cura no es mi padre_.


----------



## cbrena

jorgema said:


> Ah, esa sí la había escuchado. *Nos casamos con un cura* (aunque casi siempre ese _cura _tiene adjetivo):
> 
> _
> Nos casamos con un cura español.
> Nos casamos con un cura de la parroquia vecina._



Entonces, los curas españoles han pasado, de no poder casarse, a poder formar un trío. Interesante...


----------



## Pinairun

Según creo, los curas no casan a nadie. Son los propios contrayentes quienes se casan. 

Aunque digamos que _nos casó_ un cura..., la realidad es que él actuó como una especie de testigo.


----------



## ErOtto

Pinairun said:


> Según creo, los curas no casan a nadie. Son los propios contrayentes quienes se casan.


 
Creo recordar que es la primera vez que no estoy de acuerdo con tus siempre razonados y expléndidos comentarios. 



> *casar**1**.*
> (De _casa_).
> 
> *3. *tr. Dicho de un ministro de la Iglesia o de una autoridad civil competente: Autorizar el matrimonio de dos personas.


 
Al autorizar el matrimonio, casan... ¿no?

Saludos
Er


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Aunque digamos que _nos casó_ un cura..., la realidad es que él actuó como una especie de testigo.



O como una especie de médium, depende del punto de vista.


----------



## kreiner

Dejando aparte el Derecho Canónico y la función que pueda desempeñar el cura en la celebración del matrimonio, el uso común pone con frecuencia al cura como sujeto agente del verbo casar: "ése es el cura que nos casó". Pero, volviendo al tema del hilo, "nos casamos por un cura" casi únicamente puede significar: "nos casamos por causa/mediación/consejo/influencia de un cura", pero no que él haya celebrado el matrimonio. La forma habitual, al menos en España, es "nos casamos por la Iglesia".


----------



## jorgema

Pues un cura _casa_, que por eso es que tanto lío hace la iglesia con aquello de que el único matrimonio válido es el que ellos administran. Que si fuera sólo un testigo, vale tanto un cura como un juez, un policía, el director de mi escuela, y Perico el de los palotes.


----------



## Peón

Por los dioses del Olimpo, amigos!: volveremos loco al amigo *ffrancis*.

Está preguntando pura y simplemente si las frases están bien y se entienden, no por la interpretación del derecho canónico o el alcance del sacramente del matrimonio, que todo eso está en el segundo año de un curso de teología, para quien le interese....


----------



## ErOtto

Peón said:


> Por los dioses del Olimpo, amigos!: volveremos loco al amigo *ffrancis*.
> 
> Está preguntando pura y simplemente si las frases están bien y se entienden....


 
¡Qué razón tienes! 

Así que, volviendo a la pregunta original...

sólo se me ocurre una forma para usar la preposición *por*:

Fuimos casados *por *un cura... o sea, nos casó un cura (para abreviar ) 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Colchonero

Peón said:


> Por los dioses del Olimpo, amigos!: volveremos loco al amigo *ffrancis*.
> 
> Está preguntando pura y simplemente si las frases están bien y se entienden, no por la interpretación del derecho canónico o el alcance del sacramente del matrimonio, que todo eso está en el segundo año de un curso de teología, para quien le interese....


 
Tienes razón, yo es que tiro siempre por el mismo lado.


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> Pues un cura _casa_, que por eso es que tanto lío hace la iglesia con aquello de que el único matrimonio válido es el que ellos administran. Que si fuera sólo un testigo, vale tanto un cura como un juez, un policía, el director de mi escuela, y Perico el de los palotes.


 

Pues en Uruguay un cura no puede casarte, si no pasaste antes por el Registro Civil y te casó un juez. ¿Es el único país que es tan laico?


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Pues en Uruguay un cura no puede casarte, si no pasaste antes por el Registro Civil y te casó un juez. ¿Es el único país que es tan laico?


 
No, no, en España el único matrimonio legalmente válido es el civil. Hoy en día, por supuesto. Del pasado, mejor ni acordarse.


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> Pues en Uruguay un cura no puede casarte, si no pasaste antes por el Registro Civil y te casó un juez. ¿Es el único país que es tan laico?



En el Perú igual: _te __casa_ un funcionario de la ciudad y ya después, si quieres, vas a que el cura _te case_ *"por la iglesia"*. Claro que para el cura y la iglesia católica ese último es el único que vale.
En todo caso, era en relación a lo que mencionó Pinairun, de que los curas no casan a nadie. Los curas casan (según sus fueros) y también los funcionarios civiles casan (que en la mayoría de países modernos, es el único matrimonio legalmente válido). Los contrayentes SE casan.

Así que:
_Nos casó un cura.
Un cura nos casó.
Nos casamos por la iglesia.
Fuimos casados por un cura.
_
Pero no, "_nos casamos por un cura_" (si la idea es que el cura ofició el matrimonio).


----------



## Realice

Colchonero said:


> No, no, en España el único matrimonio legalmente válido es el civil. Hoy en día, por supuesto. Del pasado, mejor ni acordarse.


Sí, el contrato civil es el único que tiene efectos legales... pero, o muy confundida ando, o en España todavía hoy la ceremonia religiosa 'convalida' la civil; esto es, si te casas _ante_ un cura no tienes que casarte ni antes ni después _ante_ un juez, sino que firmas los papeles civiles en ese mismo momento y los remites, y ya: te 'perdonan' el trámite público de la ceremonia civil.

Así que, según leo la explicación de duvija... sí, Uruguay es más laico.


----------



## duvija

Realice said:


> Sí, el contrato civil es el único que tiene efectos legales... pero, o muy confundida ando, o en España todavía hoy la ceremonia religiosa 'convalida' la civil; esto es, si te casas _ante_ un cura no tienes que casarte ni antes ni después _ante_ un juez, sino que firmas los papeles civiles en ese mismo momento y los remites, y ya: te 'perdonan' el trámite público de la ceremonia civil.
> 
> Así que, según leo la explicación de duvija... sí, Uruguay es más laico.


 
Uruguay es 100% laico (desde la 2a guerra mundial)
Lo que me llama más la atención es en los EEUU, donde cualquiera te casa legalmente. Los matrimonios religiosos son totalmente válidos y además si a tu primo se le ocurre, saca un permiso por internet, y te casa él mismo.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> No, no, en España el único matrimonio legalmente válido es el civil. Hoy en día, por supuesto. Del pasado, mejor ni acordarse.


No es del toddo exacto: el consentimiento otorgado ante un cura en una boda religiosa es aceptado a efectos civiles.


----------



## Colchonero

clares3 said:


> No es del toddo exacto: el consentimiento otorgado ante un cura en una boda religiosa es aceptado a efectos civiles.


 
Me asombras. Si lo dices tú será verdad pero me asombra. ¿Quieres decir que a efectos de pensiones de viudedad, por ejemplo, no es preciso un matrimonio civil sino que basta la boda religiosa? ¿Cualquiera o sólo la celebrada bajo el rito católico?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, de acuerdo con esta explicación:



ErOtto said:


> Así que, volviendo a la pregunta original...
> 
> sólo se me ocurre una forma para usar la preposición *por*:
> 
> Fuimos casados *por *un cura... o sea, nos casó un cura (para abreviar )


 
Yo no lo veo incorrecto y se entiende perfectamente, aunque quizá no sea la forma más habitual de decirlo:

Nos casamos por un cura = Nos hicimos casar por un cura


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> Me asombras. Si lo dices tú será verdad pero me asombra. ¿Quieres decir que a efectos de pensiones de viudedad, por ejemplo, no es preciso un matrimonio civil sino que basta la boda religiosa? ¿Cualquiera o sólo la celebrada bajo el rito católico?


No, lo que he querido decir y he dicho es que el consentimiento otorgado ante un cura es aceptado como valido por la jurisdicción civil, de modo que uno rpepara el expediente en el juzgado pero el consentimniento se otorga en la iglesia; en Francia eso no es posible: primero se va uno al juzgado, se casa y luego, si quiere, repite ceremonia por el rito que mejor le cuadre.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ffrancis said:


> a) nos casamos por un cura.
> b) un cura nos casó.
> 
> Tengo dudas con la A. Yo diría la B. ¿Qué opinan?





ErOtto said:


> ¡Qué razón tienes!
> 
> Así que, volviendo a la pregunta original...
> 
> sólo se me ocurre una forma para usar la preposición *por*:
> 
> Fuimos casados *por *un cura... o sea, nos casó un cura (para abreviar )
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Es correcto... enloquecen.

Mi humilde opinión:
para mi, ninguna es incorrecta, lo que ocurre es que significan situaciones diferentes.

a) nos casamos por un cura.  ( entiendo que se casaron, por culpa de un Cura)
b) un cura nos casó. ( en este caso, un Cura celebró la ceremonia de la boda)

saludos


----------



## Dr Z

Colchonero said:


> Me asombras. Si lo dices tú será verdad pero me asombra. ¿Quieres decir que a efectos de pensiones de viudedad, por ejemplo, no es preciso un matrimonio civil sino que basta la boda religiosa? ¿Cualquiera o sólo la celebrada bajo el rito católico?



La confesión religiosa tiene que tener un acuerdo con el estado que lo permita hacer (creo que a estos efectos solo judíos, musulmanes, y evangelicos de iglesias afiliadas a FEREDE).

Y creo que en la mayoría de los países el matrimonio religioso no tiene efectos civiles, eso pasa más bien en uno pocos.


----------

